# Excelsior Fork



## Lynn43506 (Mar 9, 2021)

Looking for a fork for this frame,
28" wheels


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 16, 2021)

I have a nickel plated truss fork from an excelsior, would that work? Also a repop badge


----------



## Lynn43506 (Jun 17, 2021)

Cooper S. said:


> I have a nickel plated truss fork from an excelsior, would that work? Also a repop badge



Do you have a pic of the fork?


----------



## dasberger (Dec 6, 2021)

@New Mexico Brant has a  decent option listed.. Don't think  it's Excelsior but a good place holder and the price is right!  Looks like it may need to be trimmed/re-threaded

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/teens-20’s-28”-motobike-fork-78-shipped.187247/


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 6, 2021)

Lynn43506 said:


> Do you have a pic of the fork?



I do not have a fork for you; but might the picture below be of a fork like what you may be looking for?



And we understand that the Excelsior diamond frame is not an A&S. 
What is the *serial* *number*?


----------



## Lynn43506 (Dec 6, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I do not have a fork for you; but might the picture below be of a fork like what you may be looking for?
> View attachment 1523223
> And we understand that the Excelsior diamond frame is not an A&S.
> What is the *serial* *number*?



Michigan City Excelsior,
 I'm trying to find a paint match, 2 tone green and red


----------



## oddball (Dec 20, 2021)

Sounds like a tall order, all I have is this fork


----------



## dasberger (Jan 7, 2022)

Not a fork but a front fender for your project

https://www.ebay.com/itm/185247047941?campid=5335809022


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 8, 2022)

This is the exact fork he Lynn needs:


----------



## Lynn43506 (Jan 13, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This is the exact fork he Lynn needs:
> 
> View attachment 1544364



Yes,
Thanks Brant


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 4, 2022)

I could fix that fork @oddball


----------



## Lynn43506 (Mar 19, 2022)

Cooper S. said:


> I have a nickel plated truss fork from an excelsior, would that work? Also a repop badge



Can I see a pic of that fork?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 21, 2022)

Looks a lot like @anders1's bike, shown in a few posts.








						Excelsiors made in Indiana | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

could it be that the head badges were ordered from the same company and not a part made at the factory?I've seen lots of old head badges(teens era) thay were the sams stamping with different names.




					thecabe.com
				



but not sure that the fork was correct on that one.


----------



## Cooper S. (Mar 21, 2022)

Lynn43506 said:


> Can I see a pic of that fork?



A bit late, that forks long gone


----------

